# 3d printed ER32 collet



## OT2112 (Jul 6, 2021)

I did this project a few months back, I wanted to see if I could hold a square pen blank in an ER32 collet on my cheap HF lathe.

So, starting with this:


I converted the center hole into a square and 3d printed this design:




And got this result before removing printing supports:




And after cleaning it up a little:



I'm going to try printing it with various filaments to see how it holds up.


----------



## Brento (Jul 6, 2021)

I would love to see how this works out


----------



## KyleG (Jul 6, 2021)

Sub’d!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 6, 2021)

i like your thinking!
i produced working copies of square id bushings and a copy of a U2 collet, also in square shape in PLA
if you are interested have a look









						Square Pegs Into Round Holes
					

I have a Deckel SOE clone grinder (https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/kunming-kxm10-4-universal-cutter-grinder.59697/) i wanted to use it for sharpening HSS blanks into precision carving instruments. this would entail putting square HSS stock into a round collet.(because i don't have any...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Brento (Jul 6, 2021)

How did they work out? I would be interested in trying to make like tapping ER collets


----------



## OT2112 (Jul 7, 2021)

Thanks for the interest.  Here's some photos from my first attempted use.


----------



## Cheeseking (Jul 7, 2021)

I printed prototype R8 collet designs several years ago before machining from steel. Mostly for visualization. Any guesses?!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 7, 2021)

looks like it did the trick!!! 
well done


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 7, 2021)

for anyone interested,
i found a link on Thingiverse that pertains to hex and square ER32 collet reproductions









						Square & Hex ER32 collet set by Schtimpy
					

I created these ER32 collets for holding square high speed steel (HSS) lathe tools in an ER32 workhead for my tool and cutter grinder. For this use, the collets are not under high stress or high speed and work fine. I have included the common metric and imperial HSS tool sizes I use. i have also...




					www.thingiverse.com
				




i have no affiliation with thingiverse or the designer, 
but i did download the .stl's for sheer interest


----------



## OT2112 (Jul 7, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> for anyone interested,
> i found a link on Thingiverse that pertains to hex and square ER32 collet reproductions
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of the reasons I made this.  I couldn't find a 3/4" ER32 collet, so made one.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 7, 2021)

great thinking!!!


----------



## KyleG (Jul 8, 2021)

Cheeseking said:


> Any guesses?!



A weed eater for your Bridgeport?


----------

